# McDonalds answers all your questions!



## Altmer (Jul 24, 2008)

clickety click

and laugh your arse off


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 24, 2008)

I should ask them what they mean by 100% pure beef, as they used to by beef from a company called 100% pure (not sure if beef was in the company's name or not)

Great find, Altmer! :D


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 24, 2008)

*gigglesnort*


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 24, 2008)

> 3. Also, is it true that your half pounder burgers are made out of what's left from the enemies of Martin Skrtel?


----------



## spaekle (Jul 24, 2008)

> 65. Can i haz cheezburger?
> 
> Cheeseburgers are available at all McDonald's restaurants. (July 2008)


Hahahaha, this is pretty great.

Edit: Oh, and of course.



> 244. Do you know what they call a big mac in France?
> Le Big Mac. (June 2008)


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 25, 2008)

Roflmao this is hilarious!


----------



## turbler (Jul 25, 2008)

Altmer said:


> clickety click
> 
> and laugh your arse off





> 26. I have a few questions about Ronald McDonald. What size bra does he wear? What is his sexual preference? What pants size is he. What ring size is he? Does he like ninjas or pirates? Has he ever considered suicide? Why does he wear red shoes? *I heard he likes mudkips?* Does he like tacos? Is the cake a lie?





> 65. Can i haz cheezburger?





> 74. exactly who do you think you're fooling. please Don't tell me you're not fooling anybody. I am no fool And I won't be fooled. just who ?





> 66. Does Hamburgler have an actual criminal record?





> 79. yeah, I noticed you have a Pirate for a mascot, well as a law defending ninja, I take offense to this, in fact I REFUSE to eat your food, until you make the mascot "McNinja". Dont you know that Ninjas are superior to pirates in every way?
> A:McDonald's is disappointed that you refuse to eat its food, although the company does not have a Pirate mascot. Ronald McDonald is the Company mascot, acting as the chief happiness officer and has been the face of McDonald's since 1963. He is one of the most recognised characters in the world, and McDonald's hopes that this will carry on for a long time to come. He is all about having fun and is not involved with pirates or ninjas in any way and therefore should not offend your Ninja heritage. (July 2008)





> 101. If Ronny McDonald was fired from McDonalds would the Hamburgler take over? Yours Faithfully, Roo McMike


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 25, 2008)

79. yeah, I noticed you have a Pirate for a mascot, well as a law defending ninja, I take offense to this, in fact I REFUSE to eat your food, until you make the mascot "McNinja". Dont you know that Ninjas are superior to pirates in every way?
    McDonald's is disappointed that you refuse to eat its food, although the company does not have a Pirate mascot. Ronald McDonald is the Company mascot, acting as the chief happiness officer and has been the face of McDonald's since 1963. He is one of the most recognised characters in the world, and McDonald's hopes that this will carry on for a long time to come. He is all about having fun and is not involved with pirates or ninjas in any way and therefore should not offend your Ninja heritage. (July 2008) 

XD


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 25, 2008)

The funny-to-unfunny ratio isn't high enough for me to bother with this.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 25, 2008)

275. HOW TO APPLY JOB IN MAC

It's great to hear of your interest in McDonald's. Please Visit your nearest McDonald's restaurant or the specific branch that you are interested in working for, and ask the restaurant manager if there are any vacancies available. You can also visit www.mcdoanlds.co.uk and click on the 'Careers' link for more information regarding employment. Alternatively call the recruitment hotline on 0208 700 7007. (June 2008)


----------



## Eevee (Jul 25, 2008)

"make up your own mind"

aka listen to our propaganda instead of anyone else's?

this is too unfunny and I am too disgusted with the existence of this site in the first place


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 25, 2008)

367. I once saw Ronald McDonald eating at burger king. A few minutes later some people with big guns dressed in McDonalds uniforms came in and started shouting. One of them tried to shoot Ronald but the Hamburglar took the bullet. Ronald is currently hiding at my house. The ransom is £1000000 and a happy meal. Please send the money if u want Ronald alive. Do you wish to negotiate? 
You have a great imagination, ever thought about writing a book? (May 2008) 

368. Listen, i really like you, but I dont think im ready to marry you. 
Always the Bride's maid. (May 2008) 

374. I heard that someone found a human penis in their big mac, is this true? 
This is not true. (May 2008) 

382. Hello Ronold, I'm going to a party tonight. Should I wear my blue jumper or my black one? 
Black. (May 2008)


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 3, 2008)

Q: I heard that Ronald Mc Donald is now more Hamburger than man, is this true?
A: Ronald McDonald is a man, not a hamburger.

Q: Where's the beef?
A:  McDonald's 100 percent beef patties can be found in many of the burgers available on the menu.

Q: I've heard your burgers are made from poor people that populate the third world countries. Why not choose people from the over populated china instead?


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Aug 4, 2008)

I didn't think it was that funny. Maybe the one with the hamburgler.

I hate yo face, Altmer! Don't ask why. I don't want to explain. I've gotten over it though.


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 4, 2008)

this is wonderful considering how much i hate mcdonalds thank you altmer <3333



> 69. I HAVE BEEN TO MCDONALD,S BUT I HAD BIG MAC I TOOK ONE BIT IT WAS COOL . WHAT ARE YOU GO TO DO . THE FOOD OUTLET IS IN SOUTHAMPTON. YOUR SINCERELY MISS M L SWATHERIDGE


i took one bit it was cool too



Grinning Calamity said:


> I hate yo face, Altmer!


but but but D:


----------

